# Puppy Warts!



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

My poor little man caught puppy warts from his Weim buddy that goes to daycare  He has them on his face/head/lips/eyes. Vet says they should go away on their own and hoping they do. Unsightly! He doesn't seem to care a bit though. Anyone else?


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

We've got them here... picked up from the local dog park. I love the inconsiderate nature of dog owners in my area.... 
Sammy is such a social dog that it's KILLING her that she can't be around other dogs right now - she usually goes on a 2 hour off-leash run with a few of her friends 2x a week, but can't until these are gone... hopefully in the next few weeks, but could be months before they're gone.


----------



## reneevanm (Feb 4, 2012)

About 6 months ago, my female Vadaszfai Citera had a little raised spot that puffed up on her side and the hair fell out. It was bare for a while and dry and white looking. I rubbed olive oil on it, it took a while and most of the hair has grown back. Never knew what caused it. She never got demadex mange as a puppy though like my older two other American Vizslas had gotten as puppies. That was really ugly looking.

I have heard and seen other dogs get those warts and think they all did eventually just fall off, so I do not think you have anything to worry about. Didn't the vet offer to freeze them off like they do with people?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My friend's beagle had warts on his face - she had to keep him separated from all other dogs until the last one fell off (it took several months).

What was the Weimaraner doing at daycare with warts?!? They are highly contagious!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Holy cow Ive never heard of puppy warts. So i googled it, OMG those pictures are horrible! Your poor babies...i hope they clear soon! :-\


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy's are only in her mouth, thank goodness... and they don't seem to bother her at all. The Vet only said she would freeze them off if they were causing big problems (hurting her while eating, etc), otherwise, letting it run it's course helps build her immunity to them for future exposure.
This has been a VERY trying time - an 8 month old V that was just spayed a few weeks ago, then contracted this... she's driving me insane! LOL

Apparently my vet says that she hasn't seen canine papillomavirus in many years, but suddenly it has exploded in our area - mostly because of ignorant or uncaring owners that let their infected dogs go to daycare and the offleash parks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Fen, the matriarch of our group, pictured far right here, developed one on the side of her nose about a month ago. At first we thought it was a tick but her owner works as a vet nurse and got it checked out at work, turned out to be a wart on the old ( 7 yo) girl


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

We just got them too :-[ 

The vet says huge jump in numbers in NY/CT area, very contagious and transmitted via play bites by young puppies in daycare and dog parks. Since the incubation period is very long, it's hard to impossible to know until it's too late....


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this up! I've never heard of puppy warts before. I'll definitely be doing some reading tonight.

Hope all of your pups can get rid of their warts soon so they can go back and romp!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Now I'm stressed! My friend's golden has warts and she told me they are not contagious and Miles couldn't contract them from her puppy so Miles has been playing with him. They are in his mouth and on his lips, hope she is right


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> Now I'm stressed! My friend's golden has warts and she told me they are not contagious and Miles couldn't contract them from her puppy so Miles has been playing with him. They are in his mouth and on his lips, hope she is right


They are VERY contagious... keep him away from the golden until at least 2 months after the last wart has fallen off.

Message from my friend once she discovered her puppy had warts:
_
"In November I found out Vinnie had papalomas...he caught them at a dog park. They are not harmful, but are highly contaigious, and very common in dogs under 2 years old (young immune systems). i did research on-line and it said should keep dogs away for 2 months after the last papaloma has fallen out. So, in respect for your pup, let's talk after Feb."_


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

yikes, that will be a hard conversation, she's one of my closest friends.


----------

